# reduce tren cough?? how??



## redhot (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anybody no if there is a way to reduce tren cough...I get it bad...diluting with other steroids...smaller needles??? plz an advice would be helpful...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 29, 2014)

try a different ester


----------



## Yaya (Oct 29, 2014)

Try tren e, I here less of the issue with "e"

Bundy is right...


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 29, 2014)

Pinning ace every day I might have got it once a week. Nature of the beast. At least it goes away after 10 minutes not like all the other sides that get worse the longer you stay on...


----------



## regular (Oct 29, 2014)

I believe tren cough is cause by tren getting into the bloodstream and irritating the lungs from the inside out because tren is spicy. I use a 25g 1" needle, I aspirate while the needle is in the muscle, and I slowly inject tren into my ventrogluteal muscles. I can't recall ever getting tren cough when injecting into my ventrogluteal muscles. I've been cruising on 200mg/week test e & tren e for a few months and haven't gotten tren cough one time. 

I have had severe tren cough when injecting my quads though, even when I aspirate first and inject slowly.

I don't think the ester matters.


----------



## Azog (Oct 29, 2014)

Easy....don't take tren.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 29, 2014)

Hold your breath and stick your head in the freezer....


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 29, 2014)

You wanna run it, it is a price you will have to pay. I just finished Tren ace a couple weeks ago and it was a 50/50 chance when i pinned. If it happens, slow your breathing and take small sips of water, it will pass, but theres no guarantee it wont happen with that ester.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 29, 2014)

regular said:


> I believe tren cough is cause by tren getting into the bloodstream and irritating the lungs from the inside out because tren is spicy. I use a 25g 1" needle, I aspirate while the needle is in the muscle, and I slowly inject tren into my ventrogluteal muscles. I can't recall ever getting tren cough when injecting into my ventrogluteal muscles. I've been cruising on 200mg/week test e & tren e for a few months and haven't gotten tren cough one time.
> 
> I have had severe tren cough when injecting my quads though, even when I aspirate first and inject slowly.
> 
> I don't think the ester matters.



Same. Only time I've gotten tren cough was during quad injections.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 29, 2014)

I believe POB suggested this to me along time ago..try taking shallow breaths with your head in the freezer.


----------



## redhot (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks guys great advice...interesting!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2014)

Inject super slooooooow . I found if I pushed to fast got the cough I found that if I took my time like 30 sec or more no cough 

good luck


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey i know, try putting your purse down before you inject, maybe being a man would help?

Haha sorry bro jk... kinda. Fact is dont use Tren... Use another compound. Maybe a ton of Masteron and Test....But still not same as tren...But it is alternative


----------



## don draco (Oct 29, 2014)

I've only had the tren cough from tren ace.  I've never had it from tren E.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 30, 2014)

Never had it from E/A. Thank God. I would be like Gandolfini before he left us.


----------

